# Help Naming Some Snails?



## rubertthefish (Mar 12, 2016)

So, I got four nerite snails and I'm having trouble naming them. My sister is usually the naming guru, but she's not coming up with any ideas either. I would love to hear some suggestions! The largest one is the spotted brownish red snail. It's not super active like the others, and is more prone to retreating into its shell when it gets spooked. The first horned nerite snail is the one that is always moving around the tank and will literally crawl circles around the tank for hours. The second horned snail only just grew it's first horn, and is definitely the brightest shade of yellow out of all of the snails. The third snail either had a calcium deficiency and has a somewhat eroded shell, or just has some weird markings. I hope this information helps give an idea of what the snails are like. Thank you so much for your help! :grin2:


----------



## tindi (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm not good at names but just wanted to say I love your snails they are so colourful. The first reminded me of a ladybug and the third a little bumble bee. Did you order them online?


----------



## rubertthefish (Mar 12, 2016)

tindi said:


> I'm not good at names but just wanted to say I love your snails they are so colourful. The first reminded me of a ladybug and the third a little bumble bee. Did you order them online?


Thank you! I actually got them from my local(ish) Petsmart. I followed your line of thinking and spent a bit of time looking up names that meant bee. I ended up with the name Madhuka for the Tiger snail, and then the other three are named Binnie, Erlea, and Nebi.


----------



## tindi (Aug 31, 2016)

That's awesome, great choice of names! I will have to look that type of snail up.


----------



## Shortnsweet (Sep 16, 2015)

I had snails in the past. Mine were named Gary (like from Spongebob haha) and Slowski (like the turtles from the old internet commericals!). Cute snails!


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

I had 4 nerite snails. 3 zebra and 1 tiger. The tiger one died. Also have 2 assassin snails. But I have never thought about giving them names. And I am bad a picking names and stuff. Good luck with naming yours. =)


----------

